
Which language is news.ycombinator.com and reddit written in? - fraXis

======
jward
News.yc is written in arc, which to my best knowledge is a functional lisp
like language.

Reddit is written in Python using web.py as the framework. It was originally
written in lisp but they changed to Python for various reasons.

~~~
omouse
Just to be a bit more technical...

Arc uses MzScheme.

Reddit _was_ using Common Lisp but now uses Python/web.py as you said. I
remember hearing that they may switch to Django.

~~~
ryantmulligan
Actually, they tried Django but it did not meet their needs so they switched
to web.py.

~~~
papersmith
I think it's because they like the anti-framework way of doing things (eg.
calling a bunch of libraries instead of letting the framework generate code in
your app directory). Both TBNL in Lisp and Web.py in Python seem to do a great
job in keep your footprint small.

